# Well I did it



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Went today and got myself a 32gb iPad. Busy loading everything. Some questions. 

Do you use iCloud. If so do you sync all or just some functions 

Do you use a screen protector. 

Will probably have more questions as I go allong

Carol


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I use and love iCloud. it works really well if you have other apple products.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hhhvqa
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Carol!

I don't use a screen protector.  I use iCloud.  I think.  

Betsy


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I use and love iCloud. it works really well if you have other apple products.
> 
> I have an iPhone also. I tried iCloud and kept getting multiple contact entries and calendar entries. Probably because I also was syncing with outlook. I have an older version of outlook (2003) so I can't sync with it from the desktop app. May have to try iCloud again. It too me a long time to go through everything on my phone and delete the duplicates. The duplicates are still there in the cloud. I don't know if there is a way to delete the cloud and start over.
> 
> ...


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats, Carol!
> 
> I don't use a screen protector. I use iCloud. I think.
> 
> Betsy


I haven't got a screen protector yet either probably won't get one but I did get a smart cover and I really like that

This dictation feature is really neat

Carol


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope you downloaded the kindle app   Just kinding.

I recommend a screen protector and a case. It just seems to comfort me that it won't get hurt.

I love my iPad with kindle app because of the benefits of the apple, but I get the greatness of kindle. It was win, win for me.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

LunaraSeries said:


> Hope you downloaded the kindle app  Just kinding.
> 
> I recommend a screen protector and a case. It just seems to comfort me that it won't get hurt.
> 
> I love my iPad with kindle app because of the benefits of the apple, but I get the greatness of kindle. It was win, win for me. Hope you enjoy.


I got the smart cover and a belkin thin one for the back. I'm really lovin this iPad.

I did download the kindle app. LOL

Carol


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Congrats! They are so much fun. So we got a protector. First one I got was thicker but I found it was constantly reflecting light. The next one I got was a sort of matte finish. It works a ton better. Also, I find I do use cloud. Best part of it is that all your setting are saved on it so if you have to take it to the apple store and it gets reset, it's no big deal.   Have fun playing!


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Bethany B. said:


> Congrats! They are so much fun. So we got a protector. First one I got was thicker but I found it was constantly reflecting light. The next one I got was a sort of matte finish. It works a ton better. Also, I find I do use cloud. Best part of it is that all your setting are saved on it so if you have to take it to the apple store and it gets reset, it's no big deal.  Have fun playing!


I didn't get a screen protector. Don't know if I will or not. I've been using iCloud for just some things, notes, pictures, but not contacts or calendar. May change. I'm having fun with it. The screen is absolutely gorgeous.

Carol


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

I love my iPad (and kindle app), I would definitely recommend a screen protector and a case


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No screen protector for me, just a smart cover and a neoprene sleeve it goes in when going in my backpack or briefcase.  Had it for over a year and have no scratches on the screen.

I use iCloud, but really just to back up settings.  My calendar I sync with Google Calendar, and my e-mail is my work e-mail, my hotmail and my gmail rather than the Apple e-mail.  I do use Photostream though so my iPhone pics end up on my computer and are accessible on the iPad.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> No screen protector for me, just a smart cover and a neoprene sleeve it goes in when going in my backpack or briefcase. Had it for over a year and have no scratches on the screen.
> 
> I use iCloud, but really just to back up settings. My calendar I sync with Google Calendar, and my e-mail is my work e-mail, my hotmail and my gmail rather than the Apple e-mail. I do use Photostream though so my iPhone pics end up on my computer and are accessible on the iPad.


I didn't get a screen protector either. Like you I got a Smart Cover and a cheap neoprene sleeve to use when transporting.

I only use the cloud for a few things. Photos, Notes. I don't use it for contacts or calendars, I back those up to Outlook.

Carol


----------

